# Flying Merkel Head Badge



## rodomotive (May 14, 2015)

I am looking for a Flying Merkel head badge (reproduction would be fine) or dimensions and colors to have one made and would appreciate any info.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## cyclehobo (May 15, 2015)

They used a decal....see photo attached. Are you wanting to make some replica project or restoring an original bike?


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2015)

They used badges too!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2015)

catfish said:


> They used badges too!




No. These are not for sale!


----------



## gazube (May 20, 2015)

*always looking for a indian badge also*

catfish im still looking for an indian badge 1919  keep me in the loop   ill also send you a set of corkaline grips as finders fee....


----------

